
Elon Musk ordered Tesla engineers to skip a critical brake test on Model 3S - MBCook
http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-elon-musk-orders-engineers-to-stop-brake-and-roll-testing-2018-6?r=DE&IR=T
======
hackerpacker
I doubt it is that "critical", they likely have other cross-checks and enough
production data to make that call.

Granted time crunch, but they aren't the old school with the old baggage
either.

Pending disaster? Doubt it. We will see I guess.

